# The Yeti Exists



## Moonbat (Oct 11, 2011)

Probably the world's most famous Cryptid (after the Canvey Island Monster) has, apparantly, been confirmed to exist

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/siberian-region-confirms-yeti-exists-134034822.html

Whilst I doubt that it really is the Yeti of popular legend I think it might be possible that a new species of ape has been discovered, but I'm surprised that it has taken so long, and alkso that there isn't more interest in it.

Possibly it is a con by the Siberian tourism board in an attempt to re-ignite people's passion for visiting this remote area in search of the Russian 'Snow men'

I guess there are several explanations

It is the real deal Yeti
It is a new breed of ape
It is a human living a simple wild life
It is a new breed of Human
It's all a lie
It's a badly timed April Fool
It's an Alien
What do you guys/gals reckon?
Will the Yeti stop being a cryptid and become a real creature proven by Science to exist?


----------



## Metryq (Oct 11, 2011)

> The collected "artifacts" will be analysed in a special laboratory



A "special" laboratory? Okay, that spelled it out for me. And a special tavern, er _laboratory_ will be set up to collate sighting evidence for Nessie.

Although I have photographed a yeti cat. Almost missed it with its camouflage.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 11, 2011)

You forgot one, Moonbat:

8. It's not a hoax, but the people involved really, really want there to be a Yeti, and they're interpreting their finds in the most sympathetic way possible to this end....


----------



## biodroid (Oct 11, 2011)

Uh ok. Can't see a damn thing on that photo.


----------



## PTeppic (Oct 11, 2011)

Thought they'd found some "fur". Which presumably DNA analysis will confirm is nothing else known to science, and even hint which genetic family it belongs to. Like "lager" or "double whisky".


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 11, 2011)

pyan said:


> You forgot one, Moonbat:
> 
> 8. It's not a hoax, but the people involved really, really want there to be a Yeti, and they're interpreting their finds in the most sympathetic way possible to this end....


 

Mmm, Big Foot.

I remember Big Foot.


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 11, 2011)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> I remember Big Foot.



You mentioned my name?


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 11, 2011)

Big foot and the Hendersons.
I'm sure that is what it was called but later it was Harry and the Hendersons.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 11, 2011)

Gary Compton said:


> You mentioned my name?


 
No Gary, this is what I was referring to. (forgive)

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/1092229-post3309.html


Metryq: I think that you may be right with that 'Lab' idea.

It seems odd that they can't just let people see what they have before they doctor it.


----------



## alchemist (Oct 11, 2011)

> ...and various markers with which the yeti marks his territory...



Snigger. Poo and wee.

I'm for option 8. The DNA will tell all. If we ever see it.


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry, put me size 12's straight into the brown stuff again


----------



## Nik (Oct 11, 2011)

Last time a team got some fur, IIRC, it turned out to be feline. Yeah, they'd tagged a snow-leopard. At least the photo-trap folk don't need to brag about possible yeti sightings when they've a big cat in freeze-frame...


----------



## TheTomG (Oct 12, 2011)

"They found his footprints, his supposed bed, and various markers with which the yeti marks his territory,"

- Footprints which were not only clearly from a Yeti, but clearly from a male Yeti, cool they can tell the difference;

- Not sure if it was a bed or maybe the sofa, hard to tell with the kind of furniture they use, it's all a bit rudimentary (and less clear than identifying the sex of the Yeti from 'his' footprints);

- "Git off ma property!" signs


----------



## Parson (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe it is actually portal to the Hyperion Creature.

To say I'm not convinced would be a gross understatement.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah but Parson it says so on the internet, it must be so


----------



## Parson (Oct 12, 2011)

*Vertigo,  *I forgot. How brain dead of me. I'm repeating: "I believe in the Yeti. I believe in the Yeti....."


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 12, 2011)

Parson said:


> Maybe it is actually portal to the Hyperion Creature.
> 
> To say I'm not convinced would be a gross understatement.


 
Surely you mean a large footnote?


----------



## The Ace (Oct 12, 2011)

They'll be denying Nessie next.

(She only surfaces after dark, when she comes ashore in search of her favourite prey - tourists and wild haggis).


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 12, 2011)

I knew someone would bring Tartanosaurus into the thread....


As for the "snowman", I'll believe it when some scientific evidence is presented, and then only after it has been checked by an independent group of renowned scientists (in the correct fields). If there is something to the story, it deserves the highest level of proof, otherwise what would be a major discovery could very well be surrounded by cries of "Hoax!" and "Conspiracy!"


----------



## Metryq (Oct 26, 2011)

*Photos Of The Yeti 'Evidence' Found In Siberia (Geekologie)*
"This is a series of photographs depicting the "irrefutable" Yeti evidence found in Siberia during the recent hunt for the elusive creature."

*Bigfoot Hunters Detect Signs of the Hairy Beast in Siberia (Wall Street Journal—really)*
"With _government_ help..."

Ah-ha! It's suddenly all very clear to me now. However, if the "researchers" want to be guaranteed of a grant, their study should be pitched as "How Global Warming is Pushing The Yeti Towards Extinction."


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 26, 2011)

Recycled cotton t-shirts for everybody saying "save the Yeti's Left foot since it only has a right one"


----------

